# Ya casi estamos = Ja gairebé estem?



## eduard85

Hola,

Voldria saber quina seria la traducció correcta d'aquesta frase:

*¡Ya casi estamos!
*
Aquesta frase es mostra durant el procés de creació d'un compte d'usuari.

Els meu intent:

*Ja gairebé estem!
*
Què en penseu?


----------



## ernest_

Penso que està bé.


----------



## ChrisQH93

Crec que està bé, no trobo una altra forma de dir-ne. Potser,* "ja quasi estem"*, però no he sentit mai fer servir aquest adverbi. Si algú en sap més, comenteu.


----------



## Harosn

A mi em sonaria més natural "Ja falta poc". La frase que proposes és correcta però es podria arribar a notar que és un calc del castellà.


----------



## innovator

Jo també crec que està bé


----------



## germanbz

Harosn said:


> A mi em sonaria més natural "Ja falta poc". La frase que proposes és correcta però es podria arribar a notar que és un calc del castellà.



Una qüestió. ¿Es que "*ya falta poco*" no es una expresión en castellà quasi tan comuna com "*ya casi estamos*"?. Ho dic perquè, bé, en el món este dels sospictosos de semblar-se massa al castellà jo em perc una miqueta.


----------



## ernest_

germanbz said:


> Una qüestió. ¿Es que "*ya falta poco*" no es una expresión en castellà quasi tan comuna com "*ya casi estamos*"?. Ho dic perquè, bé, en el món este dels sospictosos de semblar-se massa al castellà jo em perc una miqueta.


Tant una expressió com l'altra són corrents en català i castellà. Que existeixi una expressió molt semblant en castellà no vol dir que l'expressió en català sigui un "calc" del castellà.


----------



## ACQM

Una altra opció: Ja gairebé hem fet!


----------



## Wordmaster85

M'acaba de venir al cap una frase molt genuïna que hi podria anar bé: 'Ho tens gairebé enllestit!',


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Ja no puc estar-me de comentar alguna cosa. Crec que sería molt important saber el "context" de la frase. Què vols dir exactament en castellà amb " _Ya casi estamos_", perquè trobe que en castellà resulta una frase "_muletilla_" que igual vol dir que: ja som tots els qui havien de venir; com que ja estem arreglats para eixir al cinema; i d'altres coses, moltes en diria jo. Entenem el significat perquè parlem castellà però vista la frase des de "fora" resulta bastant ambigua, per no dir que no diu res.

Salutacions.


----------



## Elessar

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> Ja no puc estar-me de comentar alguna cosa. Crec que sería molt important saber el "context" de la frase. Què vols dir exactament en castellà amb " _Ya casi estamos_", perquè trobe que en castellà resulta una frase "_muletilla_" que igual vol dir que: ja som tots els qui havien de venir; com que ja estem arreglats para eixir al cinema; i d'altres coses, moltes en diria jo. Entenem el significat perquè parlem castellà però vista la frase des de "fora" resulta bastant ambigua, per no dir que no diu res.
> 
> Salutacions.



El context sí que l'ha dit: Aquesta frase es mostra durant el procés de creació d'un compte d'usuari.

Jo diria_* Ja quasi ho tens!*_ o *Ja quasi ho tenim! *en el sentit que quasi t'has creat el compte.


----------



## germanbz

Elessar said:


> El context sí que l'ha dit: Aquesta frase es mostra durant el procés de creació d'un compte d'usuari.
> 
> Jo diria_* Ja quasi ho tens!*_ o *Ja quasi ho tenim! *en el sentit que quasi t'has creat el compte.



Totalment d'acord.


----------

